
Show HN: A runtime agnostic test suite for the WebAssembly System Interface - caspervonb
https://github.com/caspervonb/wasi-test
======
caspervonb
This probably will bomb on HN, not much marketable about a test suite for a
vaugley defined specification.

But, an open call for all developers interested in WebAssembly, please help me
out with this test suite, we don't have one.

